# I saw a black bear!



## Luissa (May 22, 2010)

I was driving to pick up my friend, and before they could close the road I saw the bear on the side of the road sleeping in a tree! 
By the time I headed back home, the only road somewhat heading back to my house was closed due to the bear. 

Black bear shot out of tree near Spokane neighborhood | KREM 2 News | KREM.com | When it Matters Most | Local News


----------



## Modbert (May 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYkWWnZm6-w]YouTube - Dwight Schrute Bear Attack PSA[/ame]


----------



## Luissa (May 22, 2010)




----------



## strollingbones (May 22, 2010)

i have black bear passing through the yard....i get excited when i see cubs


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 22, 2010)

Why's it gotta be a black thing? RACIST!!!


----------



## strollingbones (May 22, 2010)

cause we only have black bears....


----------



## Modbert (May 22, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> cause we only have black bears....



This little guy walked through my yard yesterday!


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 22, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> cause we only have black bears....



Joke 'bones, joke.


----------



## xsited1 (May 22, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I was driving to pick up my friend, and before they could close the road I saw the bear on the side of the road sleeping in a tree!
> By the time I headed back home, the only road somewhat heading back to my house was closed due to the bear.
> 
> Black bear shot out of tree near Spokane neighborhood | KREM 2 News | KREM.com | When it Matters Most | Local News



I hear that property values go down when black bears move in.


----------



## Weezerfan (Jun 8, 2010)

I saw a bear near the median on a highway near where I used to live in Massachusetts, thought it was a large Doberman until we drove by it, the realization was chilling..


----------



## Jos (Jun 8, 2010)

He sleeps in front of my log fire, but he is all skin and no bones


----------



## California Girl (Jun 8, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I was driving to pick up my friend, and before they could close the road I saw the bear on the side of the road sleeping in a tree!
> By the time I headed back home, the only road somewhat heading back to my house was closed due to the bear.
> 
> Black bear shot out of tree near Spokane neighborhood | KREM 2 News | KREM.com | When it Matters Most | Local News



Exactly how is the bear's color relevant? Are you a racist?


----------



## Luissa (Jun 8, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I was driving to pick up my friend, and before they could close the road I saw the bear on the side of the road sleeping in a tree!
> ...



can you be racist against a different species? Is that specist?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 8, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> i have black bear passing through the yard....i get excited when i see cubs



Not as excited as you'll be when the mom sees you...

"Since 1980 there have been approximately 32 deaths by black bears - 13 of those occurred since the year 2000. 

> May 2000, Tennessee: An adult female hiker was killed by a black bear and her yearling cub in Great Smoky Mountains National Park - the bears were found and killed; termed a predatory attack

> July 2000, Quebec: An adult woman athlete was killed while jogging

> June 2001, Northwest Territory: A boy was killed while camping

> August 2001, New Mexico: An elderly woman was killed by a black bear in her home

> August 2002, New York: A five-month-old baby was killed; termed a predatory attack

> September 2002, Quebec: An adult male was killed at his campsite

> September 2002, British Columbia: An adult male was killed at an oil rig 

> April 2003, Quebec: A forestry worker (man) was killed by a large male black bear 

> April 2005, Northwest Territories: An elderly man was killed at a fishing camp 

> August 2005, Manitoba: An adult man was killed while picking fruit

> August 2005, Ontario: An adult woman was killed, her husband seriously injured; termed a  predatory attack

> April 2006, Tennessee: A six-year-old girl was killed in Cherokee National Forest; termed a predatory attack

> June 2007, Utah: An 11-year-old boy was killed in American Fork Canyon; termed a predatory attack; person was dragged out of a tent

> July 2007, British Columbia: A 31-year-old woman on a bicycle was attacked and killed by a black bear near Invermere

> June 2008, Quebec: A 70-year-old grandmother was attacked and killed by a black bear near the Theo River; the bear was not found



[Thank you to Dr. Stephen Herrero for confirming statistics prior to 2007 for this article.]"

Welcome to CoveBear.com! - Black Bear Attacks


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 13, 2010)

That is about 1 death a year from black bears. Not at all a large number. Certainly pales beside the number of those that die from insect stings.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/aex-fact/192/pdf/0192_1_03.pdf


Background
Between one and two million people in the United State are very allergic to stinging insect venom. Every
year 90 to 100 people die from sting reactions. Many more deaths may happen, mistakenly diagnosed as heart
attacks or sunstrokes or attributed to other causes. More people die yearly from the effects of insect venom than
from spider bites.
Stinging insects can present an occupational health problem, mainly for sensitive workers. Usually, danger
occurs when workers disturb nests of stinging insects such as bees, wasps, hornets, or yellow jackets.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I was driving to pick up my friend, and before they could close the road I saw the bear on the side of the road sleeping in a tree!
> ...


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 14, 2010)

i cant believe how excited you got over a black bear....we country people wonder about city people


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> i cant believe how excited you got over a black bear....we country people wonder about city people



We have that here.  A bear shows up in the neighborhood and people freak.  The only times I have been concerned was running across two cubs on a trail not 20 feet from me.  I back peddled rather quickly, I couldn't see momma and they can be very protective, I did not want to be the recipient of her protective wrath.
The other was realizing I was in Grizzly territory in the rockies.  I kept the rifle ready and remained wary till I was able to pass through that section, thankfully never heard or saw any griz.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 14, 2010)

o there have been how many black bear attacks....just stupid city people...getting in between a cub and a sow..that is never a good idea..and yea nothing is worse than coming across cubs.....you just hope the sow is in front of you..and not coming up from behind...

here is our defense when that happens:

yell o fuck at the top of your lungs....that startles both you and the cubs....

since you dont know if the sow is behind you or in front of you..you have to do the crab run....go to the side....of course there is no trail  there...but run  like you see her...and hope when you are running you dont hear crashing noises behind you....cause once she gets wind of you....and gets pissed....you are gonna be ran down....

only thing in the woods that scares me...has two legs....

o and the advice above should scare ya....dont ever get in bear country in cubbing season...just dont....


----------



## MalibuMan (Jun 14, 2010)

"I saw a black bear! "


Racist!


----------



## Samson (Jun 14, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > cause we only have black bears....
> ...


----------



## Samson (Jun 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I was driving to pick up my friend, and before they could close the road I saw the bear on the side of the road sleeping in a tree!
> ...



I understand it also growled with a hispanic accent.....probably an Illegal Black Bear.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> o there have been how many black bear attacks....just stupid city people...getting in between a cub and a sow..that is never a good idea..and yea nothing is worse than coming across cubs.....you just hope the sow is in front of you..and not coming up from behind...
> 
> here is our defense when that happens:
> 
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 16, 2010)

The people who poo-pooh bear attacks have got a screw loose.
And I'm not a city girl, believe me.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 16, 2010)

A bear attack is a relatively rare occurance, given the number of people in close proximity of bears. 

I have been within an arms length of a black near Miller Flat, south of Logan Valley. I was not even aware of him until I turned around, and there he was. The bear was not aggressive in any way, and even seemed curious as to what I was doing at the time. Scared the hell out of me.

I have seen black bear several times in Canada, and at Yellowstone. The one at Yellowstone was a scary situation because of the actions of tourist trying to get a close picture. 

Even a deer can be dangerous if you act foolishly. And most of the cases of bear incidents are the result of the people acting foolishly.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 16, 2010)

Bears are dangerous. I get so sick of this fucking "oooh they won't hurt you if you don't think harsh thoughts" crap. And of course it's relatively rare, duh, but if you're around bears you're at increased risk (also duh). So you people who get all mushy about how great bears are and how many you've safely observered to the mutual enjoyment of yourself and the bears, are the ones most likely to get fucked up.

Rattlesnakes serve a purpose and are a part of the natural world as well...and not many people die from their bites each year. That doesn't mean they aren't dangerous. The same with the bear. Yeah, they're neato but they also eat garbage, are unpredictable, and kill people in REALLY ugly ways.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> A bear attack is a relatively rare occurance, given the number of people in close proximity of bears.
> 
> I have been within an arms length of a black near Miller Flat, south of Logan Valley. I was not even aware of him until I turned around, and there he was. The bear was not aggressive in any way, and even seemed curious as to what I was doing at the time. Scared the hell out of me.
> 
> ...



I have had 5 Black bears in a campsite at once up in the Yosemite Highcountry. As long as there are no cubs and your food is properly stored, they keep their distance and leave you alone. There is always the chance that you meet a bad one though. Bears are like people. Some good, some bad. So far I have been lucky the many times that I have been around them. ~BH


----------



## Luissa (Jun 16, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Bears are dangerous. I get so sick of this fucking "oooh they won't hurt you if you don't think harsh thoughts" crap. And of course it's relatively rare, duh, but if you're around bears you're at increased risk (also duh). So you people who get all mushy about how great bears are and how many you've safely observered to the mutual enjoyment of yourself and the bears, are the ones most likely to get fucked up.
> 
> Rattlesnakes serve a purpose and are a part of the natural world as well...and not many people die from their bites each year. That doesn't mean they aren't dangerous. The same with the bear. Yeah, they're neato but they also eat garbage, are unpredictable, and kill people in REALLY ugly ways.



Thanks for the tips wise one.


----------



## Luissa (Jun 16, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> i cant believe how excited you got over a black bear....we country people wonder about city people



Me live in the city? 

PSST Spokane is not near Seattle, plus I live outside of Spokane.


----------



## Samson (Jun 16, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Bears are dangerous. I get so sick of this fucking "oooh they won't hurt you if you don't think harsh thoughts" crap. And of course it's relatively rare, duh, but if you're around bears you're at increased risk (also duh). So you people who get all mushy about how great bears are and how many you've safely observered to the mutual enjoyment of yourself and the bears, are the ones most likely to get fucked up.
> 
> Rattlesnakes serve a purpose and are a part of the natural world as well...and not many people die from their bites each year. That doesn't mean they aren't dangerous. The same with the bear. Yeah, they're neato but they also eat garbage, are unpredictable, and kill people in REALLY ugly ways.



Allie, what about Beavers?

After reading your post, I've become irrationally fearful of them.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 17, 2010)

Wannabe Blonde said:


> I was driving to pick up my friend, and before they could close the road I saw the bear on the side of the road sleeping in a tree!
> By the time I headed back home, the only road somewhat heading back to my house was closed due to the bear.
> 
> Black bear shot out of tree near Spokane neighborhood | KREM 2 News | KREM.com | When it Matters Most | Local News



racist.


----------



## gordonup (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh my god. Fortunately I never saw a black bear in reality besides the zoo. I think it is good that he was transported back in the hills. Actually the bear somehow looks funny in the tree.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 5, 2010)

Wannabe Blonde said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Bears are dangerous. I get so sick of this fucking "oooh they won't hurt you if you don't think harsh thoughts" crap. And of course it's relatively rare, duh, but if you're around bears you're at increased risk (also duh). So you people who get all mushy about how great bears are and how many you've safely observered to the mutual enjoyment of yourself and the bears, are the ones most likely to get fucked up.
> ...



You are such a retard, grasshopper.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Bears are dangerous. I get so sick of this fucking "oooh they won't hurt you if you don't think harsh thoughts" crap. And of course it's relatively rare, duh, but if you're around bears you're at increased risk (also duh). So you people who get all mushy about how great bears are and how many you've safely observered to the mutual enjoyment of yourself and the bears, are the ones most likely to get fucked up.
> ...



Yeah, you remember that little joke when a bear is eating you ass first.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 5, 2010)

"Scott, 56, told reporters he was hiking in the Red River Gorge Geological Area ahead of his wife and son when he spotted the bear about 25 feet away. He said it appeared to be about 150 pounds and he took a few photos with his cell phone until the bear disappeared under a ledge. Scott said he was about to call his wife to tell her to take another trail when the bear reappeared. He then yelled hoping to scare the bear off. He dropped his belt bag hoping to distract the animal. The bear just sniffed the bag and continued approaching Scott, who grabbed a rotted branch and hit the bear. But the animal kept coming. The bear lunged forward and bit into Scott.


Scott tried to move behind a tree for protection a couple of times, but he said the bear grabbed him by the leg and threw him into the woods. Then, it sank its teeth into his thigh and shook him."

Kentucky man seriously injured in rare black bear attack


----------



## editec (Jul 5, 2010)

No shortage of black bears in Pennsyslvania's Pocono mountains.  I used to see them freuently when I lived there

And that place is now overrun with refugees from NYC, too.

I've only seen one black bear in all the years I've lived here in Maine.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2010)

hey allie...scott has told several versions of what happened....many believe he was provoking the bear when it attacked him....kinda stupid to be taking pics of a bear up close...and why didnt his dog alert him....you ever smell a black bear?

black bear attacks are very rare...a black bear's main defensive is simply staying hidden

List of fatal bear attacks in North America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2010)

here in the blue ridge mountains we encounter bears a lot...we respect the bear....


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 5, 2010)

You don't respect the bear if you get excited when you see cubs.

Unless when you say "excited" you mean "scared".

And just because something is rare doesn't mean you can't increase the chance it will happen to you.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2010)

a sow with cubs....we respect a whole lot and try to avoid at all costs....we know when bears cub....and we dont go out in the woods a whole lot during cubbing season....again the black bears main line of defense is being hidden...we dont approach nor feed bears...simple as that....o and we dont live in fear of things that could happen


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 5, 2010)

Neither do I.
Nor do I make up fantasies about only dumb city folk being at risk from bar.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2010)

bars are risky to everyone...i will admit that....


bears on the other hand....not so much


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 5, 2010)

Wannabe Blonde said:


> I was driving to pick up my friend, and before they could close the road I saw the bear on the side of the road sleeping in a tree!
> By the time I headed back home, the only road somewhat heading back to my house was closed due to the bear.
> 
> Black bear shot out of tree near Spokane neighborhood | KREM 2 News | KREM.com | When it Matters Most | Local News



Did they close the road so passing cars wouldn't wake him up?  How sweet.


----------



## Samson (Jul 5, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



You don't make me any less fearful of Beavers.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2010)

hnmmm again bears dont eat people ass first..they attack the head...and then bears dont eat the person....more or less will play with them like a cat plays with a mouse....how do i know this....son's friend surived a brown bear attack....he did everything the experts said to do...including playing dead...the bear stayed with him for about 3 hours...would reach over and paw him ...he can sure play 'show me your scars' with the best of them


----------



## Samson (Jul 5, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> hnmmm again bears dont eat people ass first..they attack the head...and then bears dont eat the person....more or less will play with them like a cat plays with a mouse....how do i know this....son's friend surived a brown bear attack....he did everything the experts said to do...including playing dead...the bear stayed with him for about 3 hours...would reach over and paw him ...he can sure play 'show me your scars' with the best of them



I wonder why.....bears don't like humans....WTF are they too good to eat Long Pig, but will happily scarf down grubs from under a rotten log?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2010)

arent bears mainly vegans? lol berries and all....

;p @ long pig

now coyotes will eat ya...


----------



## Samson (Jul 5, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> arent bears mainly vegans? lol berries and all....
> 
> ;p @ long pig
> 
> now coyotes will eat ya...



Bears will eat anything, and it is sorta insulting that they won't sit down to a nice fresh, steaming pile of Samson Ass.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 5, 2010)

According to Yogi, they love Pic-a-nik baskets.


----------



## Samson (Jul 5, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> According to Yogi, they love Pic-a-nik baskets.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> > hnmmm again bears dont eat people ass first..they attack the head...and then bears dont eat the person....more or less will play with them like a cat plays with a mouse....how do i know this....son's friend surived a brown bear attack....he did everything the experts said to do...including playing dead...the bear stayed with him for about 3 hours...would reach over and paw him ...he can sure play 'show me your scars' with the best of them
> ...



Actually bears DO like humans. That's why they always start (and usually finish) EATING us when they attack. They don't attack and leave us. They start eating you until you don't move or until they're full. If they don't want you when they immobilize you, they'll save you for later.

But they most definitely DO like human.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 5, 2010)

I watched this incredible show that conducted an experiment: a man in a bear-proof cage sat in a suburban in an area where people routinely went to spot bear (black bear). The cage was in the back of the suburban, which was locked and all windows closed. A few things were in the rig...like a bag of chips, soda, what people usually have in their cars when they take daytrips.

Three or so bears came and DEMOLISHED the vehicle. They tore out the windows, tore off the mirrors, got inside, shredded (and ate) the upholstery, tore off the steering wheel, just did a complete dismantle on the vehicle.

They're just awesome. They're incredible predators, but they're also incredible scavengers.


----------



## Samson (Jul 5, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > hellbitch said:
> ...



That's a relief, but you've done nothing to help be with my Beaverphobia.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 5, 2010)

Fortunately, beaver fever is not my field of expertise.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 5, 2010)

Some good friends of ours had their brand new Chrysler pretty much destroyed by a large black bear.   When we still lived up on the mountain, about 15 miles or so as the crow flies from where we live in the city now, we would get up and find 10 inch bear tracks in the yard.  When the bears were coming into human areas, everybody was instructed to not leave anything edible outside, take down humming bird feeders, etc. until the bears moved on.

In lean years, the poor bears can't find enough natural foods in their habitat so they venture into the villages and sometimes into the city.  If they can't find garbage cans to raid, they are breaking into houses.

And yes, when they are hungry, they will attack and eat anything including humans.  If it's a mama with cubs, they don't even have to be hungry.


----------



## Samson (Jul 5, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Some good friends of ours had their brand new Chrysler pretty much destroyed by a large black bear.   .



"New Car Smell".....even Bears like it....

If it was a Chrysler Cordoba, it was the "Fine Corinthian Leather....." yummy.....it was my parents' car when I was parking during my dates in high school....


----------



## Samson (Jul 5, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Fortunately, beaver fever is not my field of expertise.




REALLY??????

I'm SHOCKED, Allie.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 5, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> hnmmm again bears dont eat people ass first..they attack the head...and then bears dont eat the person....more or less will play with them like a cat plays with a mouse....how do i know this....son's friend surived a brown bear attack....he did everything the experts said to do...including playing dead...the bear stayed with him for about 3 hours...would reach over and paw him ...he can sure play 'show me your scars' with the best of them



Bullshit, bones.
Your friend may have been attacked, but the one thing about bears is they are unpredictable. Yes, they may (or may not) grab the head first...but they may also grab a leg.

They put people on the ground, usually on their stomachs, hold their heads down and start chewing on their asses, taking huge bites out. That's the way they eat. How do I know this? I read about it, I watch documentaries on bears, I've taken classes where we talked about it (college biology, oddly. Or maybe not.)

Mama bears aren't out to eat people, they're killing them and moving on. But any other bear is probably after dinner, or works up an appetite while mauling and decides to have dinner since it's right handy.

The Watch Newspapers - Updated 8 09 Ouray woman eaten by 250 lb bear 

The Watch Newspapers - Updated 8 09 Ouray woman eaten by 250 lb bear

"....Baskfield said it was unclear which bear killed Munson, but necropsy results showed that the larger bear had consumed some of her body. Tests on the smaller bear were inconclusive.

An autopsy conducted by pathologist Dr. Michael Benziger showed that Munson was struck unconscious by 250-pound bear that reached through a fence she had constructed around her porch, Burk said.

The bear then managed to drag Munson under the fence where it was wrapped around a stairwell.

The official cause of death was multiple trauma due to bear attack and the manner of death was ruled accidental, Burk said.

The bear appears to have swatted or struck Munson on the head, Burk said, based on claw marks and hemorrhaging, according to the pathologists report.

It basically knocked her out and caused her to go unconscious, he said, based on the pathologists report.

It was very evident at the scene that she had been drug off the porch into the yard, where she was then devoured by the bear, he said."


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 5, 2010)

Check out this Russian brown...
they are something else.

I wouldn't want to wake up looking at that face.






Man-eating bears kill two scientists and lay siege to survivors trapped in remote forest base | Mail Online


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 5, 2010)

And who the dumbfuck would take a picture like that? Look at that thing's nose...would anyhone in their right mind be in the water with that thing?


----------



## Samson (Jul 5, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> I wouldn't want to wake up looking at that face.



Yeah. well then maybe you can sympathise: I wouldn't want to wake up looking at a Beaver.


----------



## ReallyOrnery (Aug 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I was driving to pick up my friend, and before they could close the road I saw the bear on the side of the road sleeping in a tree!
> By the time I headed back home, the only road somewhat heading back to my house was closed due to the bear.
> 
> Black bear shot out of tree near Spokane neighborhood | KREM 2 News | KREM.com | When it Matters Most | Local News[/QUOT]
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 28, 2010)

Samson said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't want to wake up looking at that face.
> ...



I think that's unlikely to  happen in this life, Samson, so you may rest easy.


----------

